

Wolfram Language: Introducing knowledge-based programming - mrmaddog
http://www.wolfram.com/language/

======
mrmaddog
I thought this was going to be vaporware, but man, I'm impressed. If it can
really do half of what the introduction video shows, I'm can't wait to play
with it!

One thing I think is particularly interesting is that the onboarding process
lets you use natural language to figure out what WolframCode to write. Slick!

~~~
skolos
Have you used Mathematica before? Other than deployment capabilities
everything in this demo was available in Mathematica for more than 4 years
already.

This Wolfram Language is nothing else but smart PR.

